# Gentoo installazione impossibile!!! aiutoo!!

## nevhack

Salve a tutti e scusate il titolo epico!!

Ho cercato una settimana intere giorno e notte di installare Gentoo prima di ricorrere all'aiuto.. ma niente, seguito ogni guida esistente inglese.. italiana.. su youtube.. ma niente..

Sono riuscito dopo tranti reinstallamenti ad arrivare al punto di lanciare "startx", credevo di aver passato il peggio e invece un'altro capitombolo! dopo aver seguito ulteriori guide..

prima dava errori riguardanti xterm.. ecc in xinitrc, ho commentato le linee dove dava errori e adesso startx parte ma... schermo nero..

Perchè dopo aver configurato il kernel e seguito la guida alla lettera.. anche per installare l'ambiente grafico mi dice che manca sempre qualcosa..? prima phyton.. e sqlite per gnome,

dopo non parte x perche manca xtrm e altre cose.. possibile che sia impossibile installarlo? non voglio abbandonare non è da me.. ma arrivato a questo punto sarebbe frustrante ricominciare tutto per l'ennesima volta.. ogni volta che ho ricominciato credevo di aver capito dove era l'errore.. ma niente..  :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Non c'è un cd di Gentoo vero e proprio..? apparte vidalinux, ma è uguale a Gentoo o è totalmente differente? certo mi rode veramente non riuscire anche a me ad installarlo come tutti..lol..

sarebbe l'ultima spiaggia..  :Shocked: 

Grazie e scusate ancora.

----------

## Onip

la guida ufficiale, supportata e funzionante è solamente questa. Nella sezione documentazione, inoltre, sono presenti una quantità di guide per gli altri aspetti, X e gnome ad esempio.

un cd di installazione vero e proprio non esiste, tant'è che si può utilizzare una qualunque distribuzione live con gli strumenti di base presenti (in particolare il comando chroot e i tool per un eventuale partizionamento)

se ti manca python significa che hai scazzato di grosso qualcosa, è ciò su cui si basa emerge.

In generale, comunque, prima di installare qualcosa bisogna avere bene a mente quello che si vuole ottenere controllare che le configurazioni (use e impostazione del profilo) siano coerenti con il risultato che si vuole.

Se sei arrivato ad un sistema avviabile, comunque, non serve che ricominci da capo ogni volta, semplicemente basta correggere dove c'è bisogno (a meno di situazioni borderline) e vedrai che avrai una bellissima gentoo in piedi in men che non si dica.

Non so in che situazione stai ma ti consiglio vivamente di non installarti un sistema completamente in testing, visto che sei agli inizi. Se non sai di cosa sto parlando nell'handbook è descritto.

Concludendo: inizia con l'aprire un thread per ogni problema descrivendo per bene cosa stai facendo, come e quale è l'errore specifico che ti viene riportato.

p.s. Benvenuto!

----------

## nevhack

grazie mille della repentina risposta..

il problema é che seguendo passo passo la guida, non viene mensionato come configurare gli use..

per quanto riguarda python, l'errore me lo ha dato quando ho dato emerge gnome.. ma non esistono guide su una configurazione completa..?

Adesso non mi da errori solo uno schermo nero..lol..

Credi che non sia meglio ricominciare da capo visti gli errori riportati.

Durante la configurazione non prendeva nemmeno alcuni comandi perche non esistevano.. come ad esempio il demone hald..

e per le use vedevo a video solo le ultime 7-8 righe..non c'é un comando tipo less che me le mostra tutte man mano?

grazie ancora.

----------

## Onip

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema é che seguendo passo passo la guida, non viene mensionato come configurare gli use..
> 
> 

 

adesso non ho tempo per rileggerlo, ma sono sicuro che è spiegato. Ci sono due posti:

/etc/make.conf nella variabile USE="". Ciò che imposti qui vale per tutti i pacchetti che andrai ad installare

/etc/portage/package.use imposti delle use particolari pacchetto per pacchetto (es. eccezioni alle regole generali che hai messo sopra)

Se il problema riguarda il cosa abilitare e cosa disabilitare quello, purtroppo (in realtà per fortuna, è la forza di gentoo), lo devi decidere tu in base all'utilizzo che intendi fare del tuo pc. Una serie di default sensati sono impostati in quelli che vengono chiamati profili. con

```
# eselect profile list
```

vedi quelli disponibili, mentre con

```
# eselect profile set <numero>
```

ne imposti uno.

Ti ricordo, infine, che impostare una use e basta non significa modificare ciò che hai già installato: il cambio di USE diventa "effettivo" solamente dopo la ri-emersione del pacchetto in questione. per quello devi procedere ad esempio con

```
# emerge --newuse --ask --verbose world
```

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso non mi da errori solo uno schermo nero..lol..
> 
> Credi che non sia meglio ricominciare da capo visti gli errori riportati.

 

guarda nel log di xorg cosa ti viene riportato e, soprattutto, leggiti la documentazione (ce n'è più di una per X). La questione di hald, ad esempio, viene spiegata nelle guide che riguardano le nuove versioni di X dove si dice (al contrario di quella "principale") che non è più necessario.

Io un tentativo di salvare l'installazione lo farei.[/quote]

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e per le use vedevo a video solo le ultime 7-8 righe..non c'é un comando tipo less che me le mostra tutte man mano?

 

questo non l'ho proprio capito...

----------

## nevhack

grazie veramente.. eselect l'avevo gai impostato come gnome/desktop le use attivate in /etc/make.conf erano 

USE=" gtk gnome dvd alsa cdr -kde " .

dopodiché con make menuconfig ho settato il kernel all'incirca già come era di default andava più che bene.. solamente qualche filesystem in più..

compilato il kernel e copiato in boot.. in grandi linee é come ho eseguito i passi della guida..

emerso qualche pacchetto come grub syslog-ng e mlocate..

al riavvio dando startx diceva che era inesistente..

Anche non avendo una grande esperienza, credo ci sia qualche problema nella guida.. se mancavano ad esempio python e sqlite, non credo sia dipeso da un mio errore.. o per ritrovarmeli devo attivare qualche USE?

se é cosi forse sto iniziando a capirci qualcosa..

----------

## nevhack

lo schermo nero é possibile che sia dato dal fatto che ho rinominato xorg.conf in 10-.. in /etc/share/X11/ ? perché se lo lasciavo in /etc/X11/ come xorg.conf,  startx mi dava errori del tipo xinit:..

e a quel punto ho commentato le linee nel file xinitrc per non fargliele leggere.. é sbagliato?

----------

## Onip

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> lo schermo nero é possibile che sia dato dal fatto che ho rinominato xorg.conf in 10-.. in /etc/share/X11/ ? perché se lo lasciavo in /etc/X11/ come xorg.conf,  startx mi dava errori del tipo xinit:..
> 
> e a quel punto ho commentato le linee nel file xinitrc per non fargliele leggere.. é sbagliato?

 

da almeno un annetto a questa parte xorg.conf non serve praticamente più a niente (a meno di esigenze particolari o di alcuni driver binari tipo nvidia) e comunque ha, in genere, solamente il minimo indispensabile al suo interno.

non ho capito bene cosa hai rinominato e dove, ma ti consiglio di riportare tutto alla situazione iniziale e di controllare in /var/log/Xorg.0.log quali errori [(EE)] ti vengono riportati in modo da correggerli adeguatamente.

----------

## nevhack

come al solito ti straringrazio per l'aiuto.. oggi cerchero di mettere tutto come prima e provero a scrivere gli errori.. del file log.

----------

## nevhack

AAAAAAaaaaaaaaa!!! sto impazzendo..!!!!

Ho rimesso tutto come era e gli errori erano:

Lancio startx:

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 59 : twm : command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 60 : xclock : command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 61 : xterm : command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 62 : xterm : command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 63 : exec : command not found

xinit: connection to x server lost.

Log file:

(EE) NVIDIA(0) : Failed to inizialize to GLX module; please check$

(EE) NVIDIA(0) : you continue encounter problems, please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver    # l'ho fatto.. emerge nvidia-drivers

(EE) NVIDIA(0) : no display devices found for this x screen                                                    # mi potrebbe star bene perchè non è collegato nessuno schermo alla seconda scheda..

Ho reinstallato, riconfigurato xorg.conf.. ho aggiornato le use con nvidia e emerse le newuse..

xorg -configure.. e copiato il file creato in X11 aggiornando xorg.conf.. ma nulla

schermo nero.. lampeggia una volta schermo blu.. e poi ritorna sullo stesso messaggio..

non so più che fare.. non capendoci molto, non vorrei che ho compilato male il kernel non attivando qualcosa..bho,  grazie a te ho capito che c'erano molte variabili use da poter aggiungere.. io ho messo quelle 5-6 di base..

sentendone parlare a destra e manca credevo fosse un pochino più semplice l'installazione.. non mi ritengo terra terra ma inizio ad avere dubbi sulle mie capacita riguardo a Gentoo..

Ormai è il mio passatempo reinstallarlo..lol.

----------

## Zizo

È proprio questo tuo "impazzire" che non ti fa affrontare il problema con lucidità.

Resta calmo, analizza gli errori singolarmente, documentati su ognuno di essi e naturalmente chiedi aiuto in modo composto se qualcosa non è perfettamente chiaro, sfruttando anche il canale IRC.

In questo specifico caso i problemi sono due, e di natura completamente diversa:

 1 - Lanciando startx ricevi diversi messaggi di errore "command not found"

 2 - Noti delle righe di errore nel log del server X.

Come ti hanno già suggerito dovresti aprire topic distinti per ognuno dei problemi ma per non lasciarti senza risposta procedo con alcuni consigli.

Per il primo problema inizia documentandoti su cosa è il server X (x11-base/xorg-server) leggendo la relativa pagina su Wikipedia. Capirai così che X non è nient'altro che una base comune su cui eseguire le applicazioni grafiche e farle interagire con le periferiche di input. Puoi modificare le impostazioni di tale server nella cartella "/etc/X11", non serve toccare "/etc/share/X11". Nella prima cartella, tra gli altri file, trovi "xinit/xinitrc" che determina il comportamento del comando "startx". Quest'ultimo non fa altro che far partire un'istanza del server X (che di per se appare come uno schermo nero) e la popola secondo le indicazioni riportate nel suddetto file:

```
if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

        twm &

        xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

        xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

        xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

        exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

else

```

Al termine di queste X esce e ritorna alla console.

Ora c'è da chiedersi, perché all'esecuzione di questi comandi ricevi l'errore "command not found"?

Una risposta sensata è perché effettivamente questi programmi non esistono nel tuo sistema, non trovi?

E ora starai pensando perché diavolo non sono stati installati come dipendenza del server X, o meglio di "x11-apps/xinit" che tra le altre cose installa appunto l'eseguibile "startx"?!

La risposta è semplice: perché non servono. Il server X e xinit funzionano bene anche senza quei programmi, "xinit/xinitrc" non è altro che un file di configurazione, e come tutti gli altri in gentoo deve essere modificato affinché rispecchi il tuo sistema.

Detto questo ti verrà spontaneo installare questi programmi mancanti, ma pensandoci bene probabilmente non ne hai assolutamente bisogno.

Startx è utilizzato perlopiù come prova; personalmente ti consiglio di osare e passare oltre, poiché difficilmente l'ambiente grafico offerto da startx sarà la tua meta.

Mi sembra di capire che sceglierai gnome, segui quindi questa guida, salta la parte delle "Prime impressioni" e vai direttamente al punto 3.

Portage e il suo sistema di flag e dipendenze ti permetterà di ottenere un ambiente grafico completo dotato delle funzionalità che tu andrai a specificare tramite le USE, senza fronzoli inutili quali twm, xclock o xterm che potrai sempre installare a parte.

Se a questo punto non riuscirai a visualizzare nulla indaga sugli eventuali errori presenti nel log del server X. Che è anche il secondo problema da te riportato.

Ti ricordo ancora una volta che, come già scritto da Onip, configurare X tramite "xorg.conf" non dovrebbe essere necessario. In caso di problemi resetta quindi la tua configurazione, soprattutto le modifiche effettuate al di fuori di "/etc/X11".

----------

## nevhack

grazie ai vostri consigli sono riuscito ad arrivare fino al login manager.. grandi!! che soddisfazione.. un piccolo particolare che ho trascurato é creare un utente lol.. non riesco ad accedere.. ma credo che riusciró a risolvere con il cd di installazione..  da root.. creandolo..

vero..? huahuahua...

grazie mille veramente e nei prossimi post cercheró di essere più incentrato sul problema..

----------

## bandreabis

La password di root l'hai creata?

Che login manager usi? gdm?

CTRL-ALT-F1 e, per dirla a "la Gentoo Linux Documentation":

```
Code Listing 1.1: Adding a user for day-to-day use

Login: root

Password: (Your root password)

# useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash john

# passwd john

Password: (Enter the password for john)

Re-enter password: (Re-enter the password to verify)

```

----------

## nevhack

niente non é possibile ora al login inserisco i dati e mi dice che non trova gnome installato cosa che io ho emerso..

ma lo fa anche con qualsiasi altra scelta del session dice che non c'é xterm.. dare una sessione filesafe ma non parte nessuna delle scelte.. non ci sto capendo più niente.. in che modo posso recuperare?

p.s. grazie mille per l'adduser..

----------

## nevhack

qualcuno sa quale file andare a configurare e in che modo, per far partire gnome dopo il login in gdm..? grazie.

----------

## Zizo

Hai creato almeno un utente non-root e impostato la password per root?

----------

## nevhack

si ho creato un utente ed avevo già impostato la password di root.. peró all'inserimento dell'utente e password mi da un quadratino dove dice:

coul not find the gnome installation, will by running the failsafe x term session.

#altro errore dopo questo

cannot find x term to start a failsafe session.

#e si blocca tutto su una schermata grigia con solo la freccetta del mouse..

Le scelte session disponibili sono:

-last session

-failsafe gnome

-run x client script

-xsession

-custom session

-failsafe terminal

nessuna delle quali funziona..

----------

## nevhack

scusate a qualcuno é mai capitato? e sa come e dove intervenire..?

----------

## Onip

sei sicuro di avere installato gnome (o almeno gnome-light) ?

Il tuo utente a che gruppi appartiene ?

```

$ groups

disk wheel audio cdrom video games postgres cdrw usb users vboxusers tomcat messagebus plugdev samba wireshark

```

Il mio, ad esempio, è messo così

----------

## nevhack

non posso vederlo perche posso accedere al sistema solo chroottando da livecd.. e dando groups credo mi dia quelli di root non potendo accedere..

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video

non si puo accedere da live vero?

perche quando avvio gentoo non mi permette più di essere alla linea di comando mi accede direttamente al login..

----------

## bandreabis

Trovi le info in 

```
/etc/group
```

----------

## nevhack

Questo e il file /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,nevhack

floppy:x:11:root

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:pulse,nevhack

cdrom:x:19:

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:

users:x:100:nevhack

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

locate:x:249:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:248:

lpadmin:x:106:

colord:x:105:

mail:x:12:

postmaster:x:104:

ssmtp:x:103:

pulse-access:x:102:

pulse:x:101:

gdm:x:999:

nevhack:x:1000:

sinceramente non ci capisco un gran che e non so se puo dipendere da questo il mancato accesso..

----------

## bandreabis

Il tuo user è nei gruppi wheel e audio

puoi modificare direttamente quel file affiancando nevhack (seguendo la codifica, per esempio di wheel) ai gruppi 

```
cdrom disk video cdrw usb
```

----------

## nevhack

niente ho aggiunto l'utente come suggerito ma é uguale.

ho emerso nuovamente gnome e riavviato, ma da lo stosso problema.

ho provato ad emergere gnome-light ma da problemi anche nello scaricarlo.

forse é meglio ricominciare tutta l'installazione da capo..?

é strano che anche per gnome ligth mi dice che non riesce a scaricare delle lib..

ma é normale che a qualche programma da di questi errori..?

ragazzi inizio a perdere la grinta e l'entusiasmo che avevo cavolo..

----------

## Onip

se posti delle frasette così non si capisce niente però. Servono log ed errori.

----------

## nevhack

scusate ma sono in preda alla confusione.. il problema é che anche con questi interventi non cambia nulla..

un avvertimento dice di attendere 10 secondi e se non si avvia, provare con una sessione failsafe di gnome,. che poi e l'unica scelta che ho di gnome.. la spunta gnome non c'é.. per non parlate di gnome-light mi ha dato un centinaio di # rossi.. e non é possibile installarlo perché mancano delle librerie.. 

il problema é.. perché emerso gnome e messo come default non lo trova?

ho provato anche le altre sessioni ma peggio che mai..

----------

## bi-andrea

se hai problemi ad accedere comunque non hai impostato le password, non puoi sempre entrare in chroot nel sistema.

Per me hai installato xorg-x11, gdm, ma non hai installato gnome o gnomelight o una parte dei meta-pachetti, poi è importante che nella /home dell'utente sia tutto su suo permesso, hai intallato xterm?

Non so come hai installato, io due settimane fa volevo aggiornare , ma non riuscivo che non trovava delle soluzioni alle dipendenze e ho provato per serate nel tentativo

Pulito tutto messo stage e portage, lasciando /home e ho digitato 

```
emerge xorg-x11 gdm gnome-light
```

in una botta sola e ho sistemato fino a quando non è partito, avrò messo 4 file in package.use, 2 nascosti e uno nella licenza, ho ora un sistema che vola e non ha problemi nel installare altri pachetti  :Wink: 

Il problema che all'inizio pure io perdevo serate nel digitare in package.use pachetti e ancora pachetti

----------

## nevhack

il sistema non credo che vada reinstallato.. ho emerso xterm e dal login parte..

il problema sta in gnome.. perche dopo aver dato emerge -DuNav world e fatto l'aggiornamento.. ora se emergo gnome manca moooolta robba.. ma non so come copiare gli errori o andare a cercare il file log..

----------

## Onip

prendi una live di ubuntu, fai chroot nel sistema montando opportunamente le partizioni e copia\incolla gli errori e i problemi che emerge ti sputa fuori.

----------

## nevhack

ci sono riuscito..!! non so ancora bene come ma dopo 2 settimane ci sono riuscito..

per gnome ho risolto dando un:

emerge -DuNav world 

e

emerge gnome

al riavvio l'ho trovato nelle scelte..

adesso finalmente ho il tempo di raccapezzare un po come funziona un po tutto il sistema..

spero di trovare qualche portatile su cui poter provare se ho effettivamente compreso qualcosa.. daltronde provando e riprovando si impara..

grazie veramente..

----------

## nevhack

Scusate ma ho inserito le USE in tutti i modi possibili 

USE="sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip" giusto..? 

e aggiornate con "emerge --sync --newuse"

ancora devo capirci qualcosa..

pero se voglio emergere vlc mi da..

NevHack nevhack # emerge vlc

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2  USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-2.0.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt4 sdl sqlite svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sse -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) -win32codecs (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-video/vlc-2.0.1, required by vlc (argument)

=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip

qualcuno può spiegarmi in che modo ci si comporta difronte ad una situazione del genere.. non ho capito dove cercare e quali sono le USE che mi richiede.. quando da di questi messaggi..

----------

## Onip

le USE specificate in /etc/portage/make.conf valgono per tutti i pacchetti e lì la sintassi è sostanzialmente un elenco di quello che vuoi abilitato o disabilitato

```
USE="foo bar -baz"
```

quello che metti in /etc/portage/package.use specifica, invece, preferenze a livello di singolo pacchetto (o gruppi di pacchetti) la sintassi di base è

```
cat-egoria/pacchetto use1 -use2 use3
```

poi ci sono wildcard e selettori specificati nelle varie pagine di man.

----------

## nevhack

buongiorno..

il problema è che non mi trovo nessun file portage.use nella cartella /etc/portage/

ne come ho letto in alcune guide portage.license

dovrei creare il file portage.use? e adottare al suo interno semplicemente una sintassi del genere?

www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.238 AdobeFlash-10.3

perche emergendo emerge -av adobe-flash

mi da questo errore..

NevHack nevhack # emerge -av adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.0-r1  USE="X -fontforge" 2,249 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.238  USE="sse2check (-32bit) (-64bit) -kde (-multilib) -vdpau" 6,756 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 9,005 kB

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by adobe-flash (argument)

>=www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.238 AdobeFlash-10.3

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

----------

## Onip

se i file non ci sono creali... in gentoo spesso non ci sono default prestabiliti oltre a quelli propri del software in questione. Occhio che si chiamano package.<quello_a_cui_servono> e non portage.

Della sintassi hai un esempio nell'output che hai postato (a proposito, usare i tag quote e code nei post renderebbe il tutto più leggibile). Per il resto ti rimando alle pagine di man (portage in particolare)

----------

## nevhack

ho creato il file package.license e aggiunto le license

il flashplayer me lo ha installato, solamente che nei video le persone appaiono blu come i puffi..??..lol.. perchè?

mentre mi sono accorto che emergendo alsa-utils, nella speranza di attivare l'audio.. "perchè mi sono accorto solo ora che non funziona nemmeno quello.."

che in alto mi da questa dicitura..

```
Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.license: www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.238
```

devo cancellarlo una volta installato flash player?

----------

## nevhack

credo che 5 ore bastino.. una question e vado a dormire vista l'ora..

non riesco a configurare l'audio, ho seguito delle guide ma non fanno al caso mio o almeno non hanno funzionato..

```
NevHack nevhack # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

NevHack nevhack # 

```

queste sono le chede che vede una integrata e due nvidia GTX580, una delle quali collegata in HDMI e dalla quale con altre distro non ho mai avuto problemi..

solamente con backtrack ma dando alsamixer ero riuscito a farla funzionare..

ho già ricompilato il kernel modificando le voci opportune "almeno credo, seguendo una guida" nella sezione audio.. ma non c'è verso di farla sentire..

ho dato il comando

```
alsaconf
```

ma restituisce quanto.. No supported PnP or PCI card found. //ho configurato male il kernel? o devo installare i driver nvidia direttamente dal sito ufficiale?

----------

## Onip

il fatto degli ometti blu è un problema di compatibilità tra flash, l'accelerazione hardware e i driver nvidia: disabilitando l'accelerazione (da flash) dovrebbe tornare normale.

Per l'audio i ti consiglio di seguire la guida per alsa e, in particolare, di mettere come moduli i driver che ti servono (non built-in nel kernel).

Comunque, nelle Linee Guida è specificato chiaramente di

non fare post consecutivi

aprire un topic per ogni problema

se avrai ancora problemi con alsa apri un topic nuovo e descrivi chiaramente cosa hai fatto e quali guide (link) hai seguito e dov'è il problema.

----------

## nevhack

scusate il doppio post..non ho letto le regole..  :Embarassed: 

ci vorrebbe una chat nel forum.. in modo che oltre al post che rimane come guida si possano scambiare due parole.. 

come si disabilita l'accelerazione da flash?

ieri ho modificato un file. cfg ma non ho visto nessuna voce sull'accelerazione hardware..

di mettere come moduli i driver che ti servono (non built-in nel kernel) ?

scusa l'ignoranza ma in quanto a kernel sono un po a digiuno..lol..

devo riaprire menuconfig? e a quale voce devo mettere le mani?

----------

